
Innovations of 2018 - zt
https://www.popsci.com/best-of-whats-new-2018
======
tomazz
My desk got warm from the laptop overheating. No wonder. This page generated
close to 900 requests and countless adware. Will we ever get "website
optimization" on the innovation list?

~~~
adtechdetected
I got android popups from the article asking if Firefox could have permission
for my audio and video.

Now I wonder if you say yes to those once in your mobile browser if ad tech
can use those permissions on any site to record you

~~~
otachack
I've been getting that from a ton of sites. I'm not sure why it's happening
nor have I dived in to find out. Wonder if it's a Firefox issue.

------
Finch2192
This whole 'article' feels a lot like an ad for various consumer products.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I think you and 'ekianjo must have scrolled directly to "Entertainment"
section and stayed there. Elsewhere, between space probes, military
interceptors and radars, medicine (including IoT medicine; who thought it was
a good idea?!) and glass floors on high towers, this article isn't very much
about consumer culture.

(Unless you want to say that all those other things are just meant to create a
stronger desire in visitors to buy the few things they _can_ buy on this list;
given my cynical view of advertising industry, I could believe in that.)

------
bolster
> Unrejectable Cookies Blocking Access to Articles

Yup, that was an innovation in 2018... (Greetings from the EU)

~~~
kmlx
the great firewall of europe.

------
djmips
The copy is not very well written, for example the part about the engine with
variable compression has it backwards. The longer stroke lowers the
compression which is favorable to the turbo.

------
FrankDixon
Phew, my 2013 Macbook is lagging from that page..

